
New non-profit TechShop replacement on SF peninsula - jschrempp
http://makernexus.com
======
URSpider94
I've been communicating with the MakerNexus board for the past few weeks, and
attended an info session at Hacker Dojo last Friday. The principals have a
very well-thought-out business plan, and solid credentials in both business
and the maker movement (all are former TS DC's or multi-year members, and/or
have run professional fabrication businesses).

The board is pledging total transparency on income, costs and roadmap -- no
middle-of-the-night shutdowns.

Ultimately, I think this formula (reasonable aspirations, frugality, volunteer
contributions and charitable donations, transparency, driven by and for
makers) is the key to success where TS failed.

~~~
jschrempp
I agree. Thanks for putting it so well.

------
jschrempp
A non-profit creating a new makerspace on the SF peninsula similar to what
TechShop was.

